# Sata Konfiguration Asus P5Q Deluxe



## Freezer (16. Mai 2010)

Hey Jungs und Mädels,
ich hab seit gestern das Cooler Master 690 II Advanced das ja oben drauf auch ein SATA Dock hat. Soweit so gut, die Festplatte oben drauf wird aber nur nach PC Neustart erkannt, d.h. kein Hot Swap. Mein Board ist das Asus P5Q-Deluxe

Jetzt hab ich bisschen im Bios rumgelesen und bin auf SATA Konfiguration gestosen, dort gibt es:

http://img443.imageshack.us/img443/9017/dsc02801a.jpg
http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/2761/dsc02800j.jpg
http://img693.imageshack.us/img693/593/dsc02799ik.jpg
http://img145.imageshack.us/img145/8233/dsc02798c.jpg


Was ist jetzt richtig? Ich nutze Win7....neuinstallation ist kein Problem...

Blos würd ich gern wissen was, was bedeutet und was ich einstellen soll?

Gruß Freezer


----------



## utacat (16. Mai 2010)

Also wenn du nur Sata-Festplatten und Sata-Laufwerke(Brenner u.co) hast, kannst du den AHCI Modus einstellen und dann Win 7 neu installieren.
Nur wenn es Probleme gibt ist der Ide Modus die bessere Variante.

Gruß utacat


----------



## Freezer (16. Mai 2010)

Jo ich hab alles als SATA

Aber compatible as AHCI oder enhanced as AHCI ?


----------



## utacat (16. Mai 2010)

Hier mal ein weiterer Hilfe Link mit ein paar Erläuterungen
Windows 7 Tipps - AHCI nachträglich aktivieren

c't - SATA AHCI unter Windows 7

Gruß utacat


----------



## Freezer (16. Mai 2010)

So richtig angeschlossen is es, auf AHCI gestellt und nachträglcih aktiviert nach der anleitung.

Die Festplatte wird trotzdem erst nach Neustart erkannt.

was nun ?


----------



## Freezer (16. Mai 2010)

Ich hab mich entschlossen morgen mal zu formatieren......
im Bios enhanced as ahci
festplatte formatieren
win7 drauf
treiber(hier die Frage auch sata treiber und storage manager oder?)
und dann müsste es doch funktionieren oder ?


bitte help 
gruß freezer


----------



## utacat (16. Mai 2010)

Wenn du alles im Bios eingestellt hast kannst du Win 7 installieren. 
Win 7 hat von Haus aus Sata- Treiber und den Rest sucht Win 7 sich selbst. 
Dann die neuen Inteltreiber für dein Board installieren.
Intel Chipsatz-Treiber 9.1.1.1025 für Windows 7 zum Download - intel, chipsatz

Gruß utacat

Sollte es absolut nicht funktionieren, dann doch lieber im Bios Sata as Ide einstellen.
Vielleicht hat aber auch noch jemand eine Idee.

Gruß utacat

Habe gerade noch eine Anleitung gefunden.

http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=656737


----------



## Freezer (16. Mai 2010)

alles klar werds morgen mal testen und mich nochmal melden...
die intel treiber werden ja automatisch bei asus angezeigt ?
brauch ich also nicht mehr oder ?

gruß freezer

PS: genau nach der anleitung hab ichs gemacht...blos das mein pc danach ganz normal hochgefahren is zwar dann auch neustart wollte und auch bekommen hat..aber passiert ist nichts.....

eh ganz andere frage
ich habe auf meim board sata anschlüsse 1-6 soweit ich weis. und noch 2 die port0 und port1 heißen...was is da der unterschied ?


----------



## utacat (17. Mai 2010)

Welche Farbe haben die Ports?
Orange, weiß
Bei meinen P5Qpro  sind die Ports 0 und 1 für eSata ausgelegt, wobei der Port 1 für EZ Backup(Drive Xpert) ist.
Hier bitte keine internen Festplatten anschliessen, es sei denn du nutzt EZ(dabei werden alle Daten gelöscht)
Nutze also für deine Sata Platten und Laufwerke die andern 6 Ports.
Schau mal in User Guide(Handbuch) nach.

Gruß utacat


----------



## Freezer (17. Mai 2010)

okay gut das ich das jetzt auch weis. werd mich morgen gleich dransetzen nach der mittagschule, bin heute nicht dazu gekommen.

dann schlies ich alles von 1 bis 6 an
dann stell ich im bios enhanced as ahci und install dann win7....

dann müsstes ja laufen?

gruß und danke freezer


----------



## utacat (17. Mai 2010)

Alles klar . Müsste funktionieren.
Melde dich obs geklappt hat.

Gruß utacat


----------



## Freezer (19. Mai 2010)

win neu installiert, intel chipsatz treiber, sata treiber und dann matrix storage manager und fertig 

läuft  dankeschön jungs


----------



## utacat (19. Mai 2010)

Das ist schön zu hören. Viel Spass mit deinem System.

Gruß utacat


----------

